# Chọn kem chống nắng cho da khô đúng cách an toàn và hiệu quả



## mai lan (4/6/18)

*Với những cô nàng có làn da khô, thì việc lựa chọn cho mình một sản phẩm giúp cân bằng độ ẩm và bảo vệ da tránh khỏi tác động xấu từ ánh nắng mặt trời là điều hết sức quan trong, nhưng nếu chị em chưa biết cách chọn như thế nào thì có thể dựa theo một số tiêu chí sau đây.*

Một thói quen chị em cần phải rèn luyện đó chính là sử dụng kem chống nắng hằng ngày khi thời tiết vào mùa hẹ, tại sao lại thế, thì câu trả lời rất đơn giản, kem chống nắng giúp bảo vệ và chăm sóc tốt cho từng loại da trên cơ thể con người, với những chị em có làn da khô, mất cân bằng độ ẩm trên da, thì điều này lại cực kỳ quan trọng, có rất nhiều loại kem chống nắng giá rẻ cho chất lượng tốt, không những giúp chị em bảo vệ và chăm sóc làn da của mình hiệu quả dưới cái thời tiết nắng nóng của mùa hè, mà nó còn giúp da của chị em được cân bằng độ ẩm một cách tối ưu nhất. Nếu như chị em chưa biết cách chọn sản phẩm kem chống nắng phù hợp cho làn da khô, thì chị em có thể dựa theo một số tiêu chí dưới đây, tôi tin chắc rằng nó sẽ rất bổ ích cho chị em vào thời điểm này.

*Tiêu chí chọn kem chống nắng giúp giữ ẩm cho da khô vào mùa hè*

*

*
_Da khô thường hay mất nước, chị em nên chọn những loại kem chống nắng có chứa các thành phần bù khoáng, giữ ẩm, dịu nhẹ với làn da_
​Chị em nên nhớ, có 2 loại kem chống nắng chính đó chính là kem chống nắng vật lý và kem chống nắng thành phần hoá học. Các dòng kem chống nắng vật lý hầu như đều an toàn cho hầu hết mọi loại da, thế nhưng các dòng sản phẩm này có một nhược điểm là nó rất dễ trôi, đặc biệt là khi gặp nước.

Còn đối với các loại kem chống nắng hóa học thì nó có độ quang phổ rộng, chị em chỉ cần thoa đều trên da, nó thấm rất nhanh, nhưng nhược điểm là nó rất dễ làm da bạn bị kích ứng, nhất là những loại da nhạy cảm thì bạn nên tuyệt đối không sử dụng loại sản phẩm này.

Khi chọn kem chống nắng, chị em nên chọn các loại kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF từ 30 trở lên và chỉ số PA phải từ ++ trở lên. Một số dòng sản phẩm không hiện chỉ số này nên thì chị em có thể tham khảo bằng một số hướng dẫn trên bao bì của sản phẩm.

Còn đối với những chị em có làn da khô, thì chị em có thể xem xét lựa chọn kem chống nắng theo một số yêu tố sau:  Da khô có thể hưởng lợi từ kem chống nắng giữ ẩm, chính vì thế chị em nên chọn những loại kem dưỡng ẩm được bổ sung thêm nước cho da, ngoài ra chị em cũng cần sử dụng kem chống nắng có các thành phần tự nhiên, bổ sung chất khoáng và vitamin giúp da của bạn thêm mịn màng và căng mọng trong những ngày hè.

Một số thành phần dưỡng ẩm được sử dụng trong kem  chống nắng cho da khô thường bao gồm lanolin, các loại dầu thực vật và silicon….Kem chống nắng giữ ẩm thường được pha chế thành các loại kem, kem bôi hoặc thuốc mỡ, gen trong tuýp…

Nếu bạn cảm thấy khó khăn trong việc đọc thành phần của sản phẩm. Hãy xem nhãn sản phẩm. Chọn những sản phẩm có ghi rõ dành cho da khô hoặc hỗn hợp thiên khô. Da khô cũng có thể sử dụng các loại kem chống nắng dành cho da nhạy cảm…nhưng tuyệt đối bạn đừng chọn nhầm kem chống nắng cho da dầu nhé. Trong các loại kem chống nắng cho da dầu thường có các thành phần kiềm dầu sẽ làm cho làn da của bạn bị khô hơn khi sử dụng.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

